
VW’s electric ID.3 model draws flood of orders from new customers - clouddrover
https://www.ft.com/content/d9476dbe-a9bc-4b9c-ba5d-921a2fc9632f
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/qiqKD](http://archive.is/qiqKD)

